# The Mason Jar?



## thearcher (May 7, 2011)

Hello all I am new here and to the world of bottle collecting. My collection is mostly Ball mason jars at this point and I came across this jar and I can't seem to find information on it and was hoping for some help.

 The jar just says 'The Mason' with a 3 on the bottom.

















 Thanks

 Curtis


----------



## dygger60 (May 8, 2011)

Can not seem to "click-on" the links provided.....does your jar have  THE MASON...word "THE" being within a fancy loop on the "M" in Mason?

    If that is the case....your jar dates from 1907 - 1909 and was made by the MASON FRUIT JAR & BOTTLE COMPANY or Coffeyville, Kansas.....this company was bought by Ball Brothers in 1909 and operated another 2 years before being closed in 1911...

    Some of the later THE MASON jars have the word Ball cut into the mold....your jar is #1541 in the RB #10.   

    David


----------



## swizzle (May 8, 2011)

I hope this helps ya. Swiz















 Try the direct link next time instead of the


----------



## swizzle (May 8, 2011)

Ok I found it in my Red Book 9. Its listed at $10 to $15. 

 1651. The Mason (word The in the initial stroke of M) Smooth lip Mason shoulder seal Also: 

 HG, PT Aqua $20-$25
 QT Aqua $10-$15
 HG PT Light green $15-$20
 QT Light green $10-$15
 HG Vaseline $40-$50
 PT Light olive green $50-$75

 I hope that helps you just a little more. Nice bubble by the way. Swiz


----------



## thearcher (May 8, 2011)

Thanks so much for the information.

 Curtis


----------



## dygger60 (May 8, 2011)

WOW....I just noticed that I put the wrong RB number....sorry about that....wow...what the world was I thinking....

    Any how....nice pictures.....good luck with your collecting....

    David


----------

